# NetBeans JavaDB Exception



## Mikrowelle (25. Feb 2014)

Hallo

Ich habe in der java.policy das hier stehen 
	
	
	
	





```
permission java.net.SocketPermission "localhost:${derby.security.port}",
    "listen";
```

Und bekomme beim Kompilieren einer Hello World Webandwendung  folgende Exception.

```
access denied ("java.net.SocketPermission" "localhost:1527" "listen,resolve")
```

Wieso?
Was mache ich falsch


----------



## Mikrowelle (26. Feb 2014)

Die Lösung war die Erlaubnis nicht in die JRE sondern in die JDK/JRE policy zu schreiben.


----------

